# سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

* سلام الرب معكم*​_  مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه ورجاء ذكر السبب في اختيار احدهم_​


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*mero_engel*

*مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه ورجاء ذكر السبب في اختيار احدهم*

*تقصدي الرجل والمرأة عموماً أم بين الزوجين ؟*


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



fredyyy قال:


> *mero_engel*
> 
> *مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه ورجاء ذكر السبب في اختيار احدهم*
> 
> *تقصدي الرجل والمرأة عموماً أم بين الزوجين ؟*


 
* اولا سلام ونعمه اخي fredyانا اقصد مسئوليه بين الزوجين بيكون مين اكتر الرجل ام المراه*
*ارجو الرد وشكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## sparrow (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

كتير في البيوت المسئوليه مشتركه بينهم هما الاتنين
يعني يا الست بتشتغل  وبيشتركوا في كل حاجة
او مش بتشتغل وبتبقي هي مسئوله جوة  البيت وهو برة  يجيب الفلوس يعني
او هي بتشتغل ومسئوله عن الفلوس وهو بيشتغل مكانها في البيت ( بتحصل )
بس طبعا لكل قعدة شواذ
يعني اكيد في بيوت كل الي متحمل المسئوليه الست والراجل ملوش لازمه وبردة العكس لظروف معينه الراجل هو الي متحمل المسئوليه كامله والست ملهاش لازمه


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه *

*القاعدة العامة (اللي يعرف أكتر بيكون مسئول أكتر)

أكيد لو الزوجة بتجيد الإنجليزية (مثلاً) يبقي هتدرس الأولاد 
إنجليزي

ولو الزوج شاطر في الشراء هيبقى مسئول عن المشتروات 

وأعتقد إن المسؤليات ليس لها برواز مُحدد يصلح للكل 

لكن كل بيت يعرف يختار المسئوليات الخاصة لكل شريك

ولا تساهل ولا إلقاء للمسؤلية على الآخر 

هذا السلوك أحد أسباب الزواج الناجح 

فكل شريك يحاول تسديد إحتياجات الأسرة ليسود السلام 

ولا يكون هناك مجال لعدو الخير لإفساد العلاقة الزوجية*


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



sparrow قال:


> كتير في البيوت المسئوليه مشتركه بينهم هما الاتنين
> يعني يا الست بتشتغل وبيشتركوا في كل حاجة
> او مش بتشتغل وبتبقي هي مسئوله جوة البيت وهو برة يجيب الفلوس يعني
> او هي بتشتغل ومسئوله عن الفلوس وهو بيشتغل مكانها في البيت ( بتحصل )
> ...


*ميرسي علي رايك يا sparrowانا معاك انه بيختلف حسب شغل الزوجين بس تفتكر الراجل لو قعد في البيت هيقدر يتحمل مسئوليه  زيه زي الست مقصدتش طبعا في اكل او حاجات منزليه*
*بس اقصد تدبير اكور البيت وانه يخليه بيت ناجح*
*ميرسي علي مرورك  ومشاركتك معانا*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

كل واحد منهم بيتحمل مسؤؤليه
يعني الراجل بيشيل وبيحمل مسؤؤليه  البيت في المصاريف والمعيشه وتوفير كل مايتطلب للبيت
والست يعني الزوجه هي  بتحمل  مسؤؤليه البيت وترتيبه وتربيه الاولاد وبتهتم بكل حاجه في البيت
وحاجات كتيرة كل واحد منهم بيحملها الاتنين بيتعبوا  ...
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



fredyyy قال:


> *مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه *
> 
> *القاعدة العامة (اللي يعرف أكتر بيكون مسئول أكتر)*
> 
> ...


*fredy فعلا معاك حق ياريت كل بيت يعرف مسئولياته*
*ميرسي علي مشاركتك معانا ومرورك*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



†السريانيه† قال:


> كل واحد منهم بيتحمل مسؤؤليه​
> يعني الراجل بيشيل وبيحمل مسؤؤليه البيت في المصاريف والمعيشه وتوفير كل مايتطلب للبيت
> والست يعني الزوجه هي بتحمل مسؤؤليه البيت وترتيبه وتربيه الاولاد وبتهتم بكل حاجه في البيت
> وحاجات كتيرة كل واحد منهم بيحملها الاتنين بيتعبوا ...
> ...


*سلام ونعمه ازيك يا قمر*
*اكيد كل واحد بيتحمل حاجه بس اقصد مين بيكون افضل في تحمل المسئوليه عليه*

*ميرسي لمرورك*
​


----------



## tina_tina (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

ميرسى الاول على السؤال ده
واحب اشارك معاك فى الرد
الطبيعى ان الشئ الاساسى فى الحياة الزوجية او فى المعيشة عموما هو الراجل وده بيرجع لاسباب كتيرة اوى 
وبعد كده تاتى الزوجة فى تحمل المسئوليه ده اذا بنتكلم على الشغل خارج البيت فقط
ولكن اتكلمنا عن الحياة الزوجية فقط
يبقى الاتنين بيبقوا فىى مركز واحد 
اه الراجل برة البيت اساسى وبعد كده جوة البيت
والزوجة اساسى جوة البيت وبعد كده برة البيت
يعنى مش من الضرورى ان المرأة تشتغل اذا بيتها احتاج لهذا ولكن ضرورى ان ان الراجل يشتغل 
بتبقى وحشة اوى لما الراجل يقعد من الشغل فترة
وياريت تكون فهمت قصدى
وشكرا


----------



## artamisss (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

  اه صحيح  انا السؤال ده كان بيلح عليا بقاله فترىة كبيييييييييييييييرة  وبجد مش عارفه اوصل لحل  يعنى كل الناس يقولولى ايه يلا شيدى حيلك بقى علشان تقدرى تفتحى بيت وتشيلى مسؤليه بيت واولاد واسرة 
قعدت اسال نفسى لما الست هىاللى بتشيل اليله دى كلها وفى الاخر جوزها كمان يقولها اشتغلى  اامال هو  فين مسؤليته ؟ انا عاوزة اعرف بقى الفرررررررررق بين مسؤليه الراجل والست يعنى ايه اللى المفروض الست اللى تعمله والمفروض اللى الراجل يعمله  بليييييييييييييييز 

بما ان الموضوع  هايل كده


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى الاول على السؤال ده
> واحب اشارك معاك فى الرد
> الطبيعى ان الشئ الاساسى فى الحياة الزوجية او فى المعيشة عموما هو الراجل وده بيرجع لاسباب كتيرة اوى
> وبعد كده تاتى الزوجة فى تحمل المسئوليه ده اذا بنتكلم على الشغل خارج البيت فقط
> ...


*ميرسي يا تينا علي مشاركتك معانا ومرورك*
*فاهمه تقصدي ايه بس تفتكري انه كل واحد بيفكر في احتياج البيت اذا كان يحتاج اني المراه تحتاج لشغل او لا خارج المنزل صدقيني بتبقي مساله تعود ويقولك قرشين زياده في البيت افضل*
*ميرسيي ليكي يا تينا*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



artamisss قال:


> اه صحيح انا السؤال ده كان بيلح عليا بقاله فترىة كبيييييييييييييييرة وبجد مش عارفه اوصل لحل يعنى كل الناس يقولولى ايه يلا شيدى حيلك بقى علشان تقدرى تفتحى بيت وتشيلى مسؤليه بيت واولاد واسرة
> قعدت اسال نفسى لما الست هىاللى بتشيل اليله دى كلها وفى الاخر جوزها كمان يقولها اشتغلى اامال هو فين مسؤليته ؟ انا عاوزة اعرف بقى الفرررررررررق بين مسؤليه الراجل والست يعنى ايه اللى المفروض الست اللى تعمله والمفروض اللى الراجل يعمله بليييييييييييييييز
> 
> بما ان الموضوع هايل كده


*اولا اهلا بيكيartamiss*
*عشان كده انا حبيت اعرف راي الاعضاء في الموضوع دا*
*انا هقولك بالنسبالي وجه النظر ليا في الموضوع دا*


*الفرق بين مسئوليه الراجل والست وكل واحد ايه اللي الفروض يعملهد*

*تعالي نبتدي بالراجل بما انه دايما يتقال عليه راجل البيت*
*1-هو المسئول عن مصروف البيت وتدبير اموره والمراه في هذه الحاله بدب امورها علي حسب الفلوس اللي موفرها الراجل*
*2-مسئول عن شئون البيت وحل المشاكل اللي تكون موجوده في البيت*
*3-مشاركه مراته في كل ما تتعرض ليه ومش لازم المشاركه دي تكون عملي بس كفايه حتي علي الاقلل احساسه بمشاركتها المها وهمومها وقلقها*
*4-الصبر وحل مشكلات البت بطريق عقلانيه وبهدوء*
*5-انه يكون علي درايه بكل الامور اللي بتحصل في البيت وبتتحملها المراه*
*6-محاسبه الاب او الرجل لابنائه ورعايته ليهم*


*اما المراه*
*1-هي بتحاول علي حسب ما يوفره الراجل لها تدبيره في المنزل*
*2-عندما يشارك الرجل امراته في شئون البيت ورعايه الابناء يساعدها علي القيام بالسئوليه التي عليها في اكمل وجه*
*3-اي ان الكل الاشياء تتوقف حسب مشاركه بين الزوجين في المنزل*
*واتمني اني اكون افدك في الموضوع دا وميرسي لمرورك*


​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



mero_engel قال:


> *سلام الرب معكم*​
> 
> 
> _مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه ورجاء ذكر السبب في اختيار احدهم_​


 
سلام المسيح يا اخت mero_engel

+ من رائي اني مفيش حاجة اسمها مين بيتحمل المسئولية اكثر من مين هما الاثنين بيتحملوا مسئولية مشتركة الراجل بيشتغل  وبيهتم ببيته والست اوقات كتير بتكون برضه بتشتغل وبتشيل مسئولية البيت والاثنين بيساعدوا بعض الا لو واحد فيهم اخل بواجبه و رمي مسئولياته علي كتف شريك حياته 

في انتظار المزيد من مواضيع المميزة يا ميرو

سلام ونعمة


----------



## sparrow (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي رايك يا sparrowانا معاك انه بيختلف حسب شغل الزوجين بس تفتكر الراجل لو قعد في البيت هيقدر يتحمل مسئوليه  زيه زي الست مقصدتش طبعا في اكل او حاجات منزليه*
> *بس اقصد تدبير اكور البيت وانه يخليه بيت ناجح*
> *ميرسي علي مرورك  ومشاركتك معانا*​



بص طبعا مش حلو ان الراجل يقعد في البيت وواحد  هو الي يتحمل المسئوليه
لان المفروض ان زي ما قلت المسئوليه مشتركه بينهم
بس للاسف دا موجود وانا شفت بالفعل بيتين كدة
بيت ناجح وحياته ماشيه  يعني ست بتشتغل وتجيب فلوس وراجل قاعد في البيت هو الي بيطبخ ويغسل وهكذا الدنيا ماشيه فيه
وبيت تاني  فاشل فشل زريع 
يعني الدنيا مليانه


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

موضوع تحف اوىىىىىىىىىى جامدة


----------



## ميرنا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

انا مع رائى كوبتك كل واحد ليه مسئولياته بس الاجمل انى الاتنين يساعدو بعض ​


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> موضوع تحف اوىىىىىىىىىى جامدة


*ميرسي ليكي  وشكرا علي مرورك "ماريان مرمر "*
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



ميرنا قال:


> انا مع رائى كوبتك كل واحد ليه مسئولياته بس الاجمل انى الاتنين يساعدو بعض ​


*اكيد كل واحد عليه مسئوليه بس المهم انه يكون قد المسئوليه اللي عليه ويعملها واكيد لازم يكون في مشاركه بينهم عشان الحياه تمشي*

*ميرسي ميرنا علي مرورك*​


----------



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



mero_engel قال:


> * سلام الرب معكم*​_  مين اللي بيتحمل المسئوليه اكتر الرجل ولا المراه ورجاء ذكر السبب في اختيار احدهم_​




اكيد الاثنين:999:
بس تربيه الاولاد ... بالاكتر على الام ...
والهم على الاب .... تمين متطلبات الحياه الاساسية


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



Ramzi قال:


> اكيد الاثنين:999:
> بس تربيه الاولاد ... بالاكتر على الام ...
> والهم على الاب .... تمين متطلبات الحياه الاساسية


 
*انا معاك طبعا في الكلام *
*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك معانا يا رامزي *​


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

مش شرط هو عمتنا الرجل اللى بيتحمل اكتر


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



بتول لرب قال:


> مش شرط هو عمتنا الرجل اللى بيتحمل اكتر


*سلام ونعمه بتول الرب *
*اولا المفروض اني كل واحد من الرجل والمراه عليه مسئوليه*
*تفتكري كل الرجاله بتتحمل المسئوليه*
*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

فى راى ان المراة طبعا
على راى البابا شنودة
حواء بقت شايله الذنبين
الولادة والشغل
يعنى المسؤليه كبيرة جدا عليها
وفى شاعر قال 
الام مدرسه اذا اعددتها اعددت شعب طيب الاعراق
يعنى المسؤليه الكبيرة على الام او الزوجه
وبعد كده بتجى على الزوج
على الرغم من انه هو يعتبر الامر الناهى
لكن المسؤليه بتكون على الزوجه

ميرسى ياقمر بجد سؤال مهم


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

فى راى ان المراة طبعا
على راى البابا شنودة
حواء بقت شايله الذنبين
الولادة والشغل
يعنى المسؤليه كبيرة جدا عليها
وفى شاعر قال 
الام مدرسه اذا اعددتها اعددت شعب طيب الاعراق
يعنى المسؤليه الكبيرة على الام او الزوجه
وبعد كده بتجى على الزوج
على الرغم من انه هو يعتبر الامر الناهى
لكن المسؤليه بتكون على الزوجه

ميرسى ياقمر بجد سؤال مهم:flowers:


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



twety قال:


> فى راى ان المراة طبعا
> على راى البابا شنودة
> حواء بقت شايله الذنبين
> الولادة والشغل
> ...



*ميرسي يا تويتي يا قمر علي مشاركتك الجميله ومروك*
*وفعلا انا معاكي في الكلام دا وهو دا اللي بشوفه وبحسه انه كل العبأ بيكون علي المراه والرجل مسئوليه صغيره بالمقارنه بالمراه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

الست ( خصوصا الموظفه ) هي التي تحمل المسئوليه الأكبر !
خصوصا أننا نعيش في مجتمع رجولي .....حيث أن مساعدة الرجل لزوجته في أعمال البيت تعتبر حدثا ( نادرا ) أو على الأقل يكون في ظروف و حالات قليله ....و في أحسن الحالات ( لأوقات ) قليله .


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



قلم حر قال:


> الست ( خصوصا الموظفه ) هي التي تحمل المسئوليه الأكبر !
> خصوصا أننا نعيش في مجتمع رجولي .....حيث أن مساعدة الرجل لزوجته في أعمال البيت تعتبر حدثا ( نادرا ) أو على الأقل يكون في ظروف و حالات قليله ....و في أحسن الحالات ( لأوقات ) قليله .


 
*فعلا كلامك مفيد وجميل وانا طبعا معاك في الكلام دا*
*ميرسي ليك قلم حر ولمرورك*​


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*خصوصا أننا نعيش في مجتمع رجولي .....حيث أن مساعدة الرجل لزوجته في أعمال البيت تعتبر حدثا ( نادرا ) أو على الأقل يكون في ظروف و حالات قليله ....و في أحسن الحالات ( لأوقات ) قليله 

ما هو نادر يمكن أن يستمر لكن هذا هو دور الزوجة أن تجعله يحب أعمال البيت

بقليل من حسن المظهر أمامة (أنه الشخص الوحيد الذي يستحق هذا المظهر)

بقليل من المكافآت الحُبية التي تجعل الرجل ينتمي أكثر الى بيته أكثر من أي مكان آخر

فليست الأعباء المادية هي الموضوع المُفضل لكل الأحاديث بل يوجد ما يُفرح منها 

فيشعر الرجل بأن البيت له الأولوية الأولى في حياتة فيتسابق الإثنان على أعمال المنزل

المحاولة لن تضر *


----------



## losivertheprince (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*سلام المسيح :
الموضوع ده اكتر ناس تقدر تجاوب عليه هما المتزوجون فعلآ لانهم بيمروا بالتجربه ده حاليآ ... 
لكن اكتر ناس المفروض انها تحط اراء هما الشباب لان افكار اليوم هي خطة المستقبل ...
انا في رأيي ان الام وليست المرأه او الزوجه هي من تتحمل اكبر المهام لانها تنتقل لخانة اكبر ومسئوليه اعلي ولاننسي ان اول كلمة يقولها الطفل هي ماما ليست الله وليست بابا بل ماما وهو يلقط منها اكبر القيم الحسنة او الموروثات السيئة 
اذن الام هي المرآه والطفل هو انعكاس صورتها 
لن ننكر دور الزوج اولآ ثم اب ثانيآ ولكن الام هي التي ممكن ان تدفع زوجها اما الي التقدم والحب والرغبه في الافضل او تدفعه الي الجحيم بخطي ثابته .
والف شكر علي الموضوع الثقيل جدآ جدآ*​


----------



## وردة السلام (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

شيء مستحيل ان الزوج يساعد زوجته لان مفهومنا للزوج فقط العامل خارج المنزل ومع ان الزوجة تكون جميلة جيدا فهذا لن يفيد بشيء​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



fredyyy قال:


> *خصوصا أننا نعيش في مجتمع رجولي .....حيث أن مساعدة الرجل لزوجته في أعمال البيت تعتبر حدثا ( نادرا ) أو على الأقل يكون في ظروف و حالات قليله ....و في أحسن الحالات ( لأوقات ) قليله *
> 
> *ما هو نادر يمكن أن يستمر لكن هذا هو دور الزوجة أن تجعله يحب أعمال البيت*
> 
> ...


 
*ياريت فعلا الزوجات تعمل كده عشان تحافظ علي بيتها وجوزها*
*وعشان يحس الرجل انه يردي انه يشارك زوجته في مسئوليه البيت*
*ميرسيfredy لكلامك المفيد ومرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *الموضوع ده اكتر ناس تقدر تجاوب عليه هما المتزوجون فعلآ لانهم بيمروا بالتجربه ده حاليآ ... *
> *لكن اكتر ناس المفروض انها تحط اراء هما الشباب لان افكار اليوم هي خطة المستقبل ...*
> ...


*اولا ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل والمقنع واحنا متفقين انه الدور الاساسي للمراه وانها هي التي تستطيع ان تجعل زوجها يشاركها في المسئوليه*
*بس برضه زي ما المراه عليها محاوله مشاركه زوجها لابد ان يكون الزوج علي استعداد للقيام بذلك*
*ميرسي ليك ولمروك الجميل *
*وثانيا ليا سوال صغير موضوع ثقيل يعني ايه:nunu0000::act31:*
*:smile01*
*ربنا معاك*
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



وردة السلام قال:


> شيء مستحيل ان الزوج يساعد زوجته لان مفهومنا للزوج فقط العامل خارج المنزل ومع ان الزوجة تكون جميلة جيدا فهذا لن يفيد بشيء​


*لا صدقيني يا ورده السلام في ازواج كتير جدعه وبتشيل المسئوليه مع زوجاتهم المهم ان يكون في استعداد للمشاركه بين الطرفين*
*ميرسي ليكي ولمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*وردة السلام 
شيء مستحيل ان الزوج يساعد زوجته لان مفهومنا للزوج فقط العامل خارج المنزل ومع ان الزوجة تكون جميلة جيدا فهذا لن يفيد بشيء *

*وردة يمكن أمامك نماذج صعبة فقلتي ..... مستحيل 

لكن إذا وجهتي نظرك الى المسيح فلن تجدي هذة الكلمة في قاموسه

أختي .... لقد قالوا له ... يا سيد قد أنتن 

لكن الرب بكل قوة وتأكُّد من قدرته وسلطانه قال لعازر هلما خارجاً

لم يتوانى الميت في الوقوف أمام سيد الحياه 

إني أجد هذة الآية أمامي عندما أقول مستحححححححيل :

متى  19 :26 

فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ ». 

الله يستطيع كل شئ (دون أدنى شك) هنا قدرة الله المطلقة

 مرقس  9 :23 

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ فَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ ». 

كل المستحيل ممكن للمؤمن 

فالمسيح يحملني أمام المستحيل ولا يحتاج منه إلا كلمة

صلاة  :

يارب إدخل كل بيت فيه مستحيل وإظهر عظمتك فيه

فأنت لنا بكل قوتك وقدرتك .... أنت فـوق كل مستحيل 

أنت إله المستحيلات .... بل وأعظم نؤمن أنك تستطيع

كل شئ في كل وقت وأي وقت أنت الذي يخضع لك الـكل

هب لنا أن نعيش هذة الكلمات العظيـمة ونتمتـع بها دائماً

أَسْـتـَـطـِـيـعُ كُــلَّ شَــيْءٍ فــِي الْـمـَـسـِيـــحِ الّـَذِي يـُـقَـوِّيـنـِي. 


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين .......* :smi106:


----------



## John Amir (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

انا في رائي المتواضع ان كل شئ في الحياة موزع، يعني بما أن الراجل بيشتغل اكتر فهو مسئول عن الجانب المادي للأسرة ولكن دة ماينفيش دور الست في تنظيم الانفاق... وكذلك الام بما انها موجودة في البيت اكتر فهي قادرة على متابعة الاولاد من مذاكرة وتربية عامةً ودة برده ماينفيش ضرورة ان يكون للاب دور في هذا الجانب وخصوصاً الاخلاقي...و نصل في النهاية الى نتيجة الا وهي ان الادوار بين الزوجين موزعة توزيع متكافئ ومانقدرش نقول حد بيتعب اكتر من التاني...


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



John Amir قال:


> انا في رائي المتواضع ان كل شئ في الحياة موزع، يعني بما أن الراجل بيشتغل اكتر فهو مسئول عن الجانب المادي للأسرة ولكن دة ماينفيش دور الست في تنظيم الانفاق... وكذلك الام بما انها موجودة في البيت اكتر فهي قادرة على متابعة الاولاد من مذاكرة وتربية عامةً ودة برده ماينفيش ضرورة ان يكون للاب دور في هذا الجانب وخصوصاً الاخلاقي...و نصل في النهاية الى نتيجة الا وهي ان الادوار بين الزوجين موزعة توزيع متكافئ ومانقدرش نقول حد بيتعب اكتر من التاني...[/quot
> 
> *بص يا جون عايزه اقولك حاجه اكيد طبعا كل واحد عليه مسئوليه مختلفه*
> *بس تفتكر كل النا بتعمل المسئوليه اللي عليها صدقني لو كل واحد عمل الواجب اللي المفروض يقوم بيه كان عبا المسئوليه اتوزع بدل ما يكون حمل علي واحد بس اللي في الغالب بتكون الزوجه هي اللي بتتحمله*
> *ميرسي لمشاركتك الرئعه ومرورك*​


----------



## John Amir (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

اكيييد طبعاا


----------



## وردة السلام (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

[COLOR="ان الله قادر على كل شيء بدون شك قطعا ولكن بالنسبة للرجل في مجتمعنا هذا مكانه العمل خارج المنزل فقط وشكرا  ا ااااااااااااااااااBlue"]:99:[/COLOR]


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*شكرا لردودكم ومشاركتكم الجميله*​


----------



## Christ is King (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

*المسؤلية مشتركة بين الزوجين لانها حياة شركة .. ولكل منهما لةُ دور فى الحياة الزوجية
واعتقد ان المرأة العاملة قد يكون عليها المسؤلية اكبر من الرجل .. لانها بتتحمل مسؤلية
العمل ومسؤلية بيتها والتربية وتتضاعف المسؤلية على عاتقها اكثر من الرجل .. ولكن
الحياة الزوجية هى تعاون ومشاركة فى جميع امور الحياة بين الزوجين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*

الرجل

و السبب أنة راجل لازم يتحمل المسؤولية اكتر طبيعى

بس فى عدم وجودة لازم المرآة تتحمل المسئولية 

لأنها بتبقى فى اغلب الاوقات بتبقى متكلة على ربنا و علية


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



Christ is King قال:


> *المسؤلية مشتركة بين الزوجين لانها حياة شركة .. ولكل منهما لةُ دور فى الحياة الزوجية*
> 
> *واعتقد ان المرأة العاملة قد يكون عليها المسؤلية اكبر من الرجل .. لانها بتتحمل مسؤلية*
> *العمل ومسؤلية بيتها والتربية وتتضاعف المسؤلية على عاتقها اكثر من الرجل .. ولكن*
> ...


*بجد احيك علي رايك*
*فعلا انت كلامك تمام العب والمسئوليه بتكون علي المراه اكتر من الرجل ولكن لابد انا تكون المسوليه بها مشاركه بين الزوجين*
*مرسي لمشاركتك *
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سوال هام ......اتمني كل الاعضاء تجاوبني عليه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الرجل
> 
> و السبب أنة راجل لازم يتحمل المسؤولية اكتر طبيعى
> 
> ...


 
*اوكي انا معاكي*
*بس تفتكري يا فراشه انه دا اللي بيحصل دلوقتي والراجل فعلا بيبقي متحمل المسئوليه بجد*
*ولا اخر حاجه يعرف عنها هو بيته واحتيجات بيته وايه المسئوليات اللي عليه في بيته*
*ميرسي ياحبيتي علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------

